# Blood Ravens will appear in Space Marine campaign!



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/08/0...rine-developer-commentary-the-forces-of-chaos

Now I can stop trying to make up the figure in the trailer...


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Hell yeah ... Love my Blood Ravens


----------



## aberson126 (Sep 12, 2009)

the ultramarines are the main chapter that other space marine chapters arose from

.....HERESY!!!!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

It looks great. shame the commentary was crap, every chapter from Ultramarines is utter rubbish, read the damn fluff before commenting, i do like the variety tho, especially the blight drone, (wish he named it right in the first place). All in all looks like itll be fun to play, im defo going to get it.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

lol storm bolter 'pisses out ammo'


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

yanlou said:


> It looks great. shame the commentary was crap, every chapter from Ultramarines is utter rubbish, read the damn fluff before commenting, i do like the variety tho, especially the blight drone, (wish he named it right in the first place). All in all looks like itll be fun to play, im defo going to get it.


dude, give the guy a break. 'chaos drone' is a legit name for the drones in this game since they arent nurgle spacific like the 'blight drones'

also, he has to overgeneralise on the origins of chapters for the masses, if he went off on one talking about where space marines came from, alot of non-40kers would loose interest quite fast. also, the backstory of space marines in general is not the point of this video.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Typical.. ultrasmurfs taking all the credit while other chapters do all the real work again...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Gotta love how the Ultramarines shoulder barged that one traitor guardsman. 

And yes, the dude doing the commentary said something about "In focus mode you cam aim better" or something, which is quite ironic since he was pouring ammo into the back of a Blood Raven, lol.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

the-ad-man said:


> dude, give the guy a break. 'chaos drone' is a legit name for the drones in this game since they arent nurgle spacific like the 'blight drones'
> 
> also, he has to overgeneralise on the origins of chapters for the masses, if he went off on one talking about where space marines came from, alot of non-40kers would loose interest quite fast. also, the backstory of space marines in general is not the point of this video.


I dont care, how had is it just to say "one of the main Chapters".


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I hope there's a reason for the Blood Ravens to be there otherwise it would be quite silly.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

yanlou said:


> I dont care, how had is it just to say "one of the main Chapters".





yanlou said:


> I dont care, how had is it just to say





yanlou said:


> how had is it just to say





yanlou said:


> how had


Apparently not as easy as you might think. 

He's a game reviewer not a 40K player and he's not talking to 40K players so he doesn't care and nor does his audience.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Good to see the Blood Ravens again, wonder if Gabriel Angelos will be the Captain for the Ravens there.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Electric-Ashes (Mar 24, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Good to see the Blood Ravens again, wonder if Gabriel Angelos will be the Captain for the Ravens there.


I certainly hope not; that would mean Kyras would still be the chapter master.

Is this game set before or after Retribution cause I don't want these guys to suddenly turn against me!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

As Gulliman wrote the Codex Astartes and the Ultramarines adhere fanatically to it, they are (in one sense) the archetypal chapter, from whom the idea of Marines being in Chapters arose.

Of course that is not necessarily what the reviewer meant.


----------



## Rahnshen (Jul 15, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I hope there's a reason for the Blood Ravens to be there otherwise it would be quite silly.


well after the events that befell there chapter i'm sure they have an even bigger hatred for chaos so they might just have been in the area and chose assist fellow marines


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Or it could be a plot device so they do switch to chaos????? But I doubt it.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

They should just have it in the options that you can change the chapter you are playing through the campaign...


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Wow, this game just looks amazing. I am definitely going to pick it up.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Usaal said:


> They should just have it in the options that you can change the chapter you are playing through the campaign...


No, they should not.


----------



## Azrell (Jul 16, 2010)

Usaal said:


> They should just have it in the options that you can change the chapter you are playing through the campaign...


They do, you can get different skins and even play as your own custom chapter in multi


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pre-ordered this today, just another month to go xD Can't wait


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

What if the fluff in the game actually states that all Space Marines are the bastard children of Ultramarines. Maybe...just maybe they are changing the established background so that Ultramarines are more ultra than ever before. 

I would LMAO at all the hate that would brew from this :laugh:


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm just glad that an Ultramarine's going to go over to Chaos over the course of the game. You know it will happen.


----------

